# Moving to Sydney from India in June 2013



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Anyone planning to move to Sydney in June from India lane:
If yes, let's discuss regarding the accommodation, job search and related stuff :ranger:

NB: I would be moving to Sydney in 1st week of June, any company would be most welcomed.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

jfexpress said:


> shipping from Singapore


Any exact date mate?
Any idea on a particular suburb??


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys, please suggest any reasonably economical suburb near Sydney CBD for a Bachelor to live in.


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Gaurav said:


> Guys, please suggest any reasonably economical suburb near Sydney CBD for a Bachelor to live in.


Hi Gaurav,

I would be moving by end of August or in the first week of September. I have been tryin to get some accommodation before leaving. Do PM me if you get any info.


----------



## Nanshri (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi suburbs which are economical would be Westmead , parramatta , wentworthville


----------



## Nanshri (Apr 17, 2012)

Near Cbd it would be around 500$ a week ... The places listed above have good connection to the Cbd by train


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Tthanks mate.
How would be strathfield??? Sharing may sound economical.


----------



## Nanshri (Apr 17, 2012)

Gaurav said:


> Tthanks mate.
> How would be strathfield??? Sharing may sound economical.


Yup it's 350-500$ range you might get good ones in and around stratfield


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Gaurav,
I have sent u a PM .Can you pls check .


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Nanshri said:


> Yup it's 350-500$ range you might get good ones in and around stratfield


Thanks Nanshri.
I am looking for a suburb close to city as much possible and can have some casual job opportunities.
Please suggest any other you feel would be suitable.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> I have sent u a PM .Can you pls check .


Hi DD,
Thanks for your PM. We will get in touch in Sydney in June.


----------



## Nanshri (Apr 17, 2012)

Gaurav said:


> Thanks Nanshri.
> I am looking for a suburb close to city as much possible and can have some casual job opportunities.
> Please suggest any other you feel would be suitable.


Hi

Well stratfield , burwood are around 10 min by train to city are you looking closer that ??


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Nanshri said:


> Hi
> 
> Well stratfield , burwood are around 10 min by train to city are you looking closer that ??


Thanks Nanshri.
It would be good then.


----------



## Prajal (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi , 

I am traveling to Sydney in first week of June.
My company will give me 2 weeks of hotel accommodation.
After that, I need to be on my own.
I am also looking for shared accommodation near CBD.
I do not want to travel in public transport in the chilly winter.


----------



## metoAus (May 8, 2013)

Hi Gaurav and DeeDee , I am new to forum so not able to PM. I am also going to Sydney by first week of August and looking for cheap accommodation on shared basis. Let me know how can I contact you


----------



## manojhmali (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello metoAus ,

I m also planning to go Sydney in last week of july or /first week of august 13,

we can plan it together if possible , i m in pune so will take flight from mumbai 

provide me ur contact details , mine email id is


----------



## sairam786 (Oct 27, 2012)

I stay in Parramatta , sydney let me know if want anyone wants to catch up some time ?


----------



## metoAus (May 8, 2013)

Hi Manoj, I have set you email and contact details.


----------



## metoAus (May 8, 2013)

Hi Sairam,

There are couple of friends here looking for sharing accommodation. Since you are staying in Sydney can you help us get one ? Also if any space for someone to share with you are well.

Once I have PM activated, I will share my contact details. Till the time, Manoj has shared his email and I have shared my details with him. So anyone wants to join us we can discuss this further.

I am also planing Aug.


----------



## manojhmali (Jun 14, 2013)

August 2013 Group for Sydney 

Yes MetoAus (Chetan) I will also plan for August ..This is good time to go Australia for job hunt ... Will talk & form a group so that we can book tickets asap to get a best deal.

If anybody else want to join then please contact me or MetoAus (August 2013 Group) ....more the people it will be a good time to be together....


----------



## dha_sha (Jun 19, 2013)

manojhmali said:


> Hello metoAus ,
> 
> I m also planning to go Sydney in last week of july or /first week of august 13,
> 
> ...


I am also planning to visit Sydney in 3rd week of Aug (for 2 weeks). Will take flight from Mumbai.

I am taking my family along with me. Any idea of budget accommodation?

Any leads on job hunt ?


----------



## supperm (Feb 22, 2013)

dha_sha said:


> I am also planning to visit Sydney in 3rd week of Aug (for 2 weeks). Will take flight from Mumbai.
> 
> I am taking my family along with me. Any idea of budget accommodation?
> 
> Any leads on job hunt ?



Hi,

I am going to Sydney with family in the first week of August. Anybody traveling on the same dates?

Regards,
Sam


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

I am travelling alone in second week of August to sydney.


----------



## amansoor (Mar 31, 2013)

supperm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to Sydney with family in the first week of August. Anybody traveling on the same dates?
> 
> ...


I am also travelling in the first week of Aug to Sydney. Have you already booked any accomodation? 

Regards


----------



## dha_sha (Jun 19, 2013)

supperm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to Sydney with family in the first week of August. Anybody traveling on the same dates?
> 
> ...


Have you able to arrange the accommodation ?


----------



## mah22 (Jan 11, 2013)

manojhmali said:


> Hello metoAus ,
> 
> I m also planning to go Sydney in last week of july or /first week of august 13,
> 
> ...


Hi Manoj,

I am also planning to go Sydney in last week of July....have you managed to find accomodation yet ?


----------



## amansoor (Mar 31, 2013)

mah22 said:


> Hi Manoj,
> 
> I am also planning to go Sydney in last week of July....have you managed to find accomodation yet ?


I am going too in the same week. Looking for an accomodation. Lets discuss if we can collaborate. Let me know.


----------



## abhijeett (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey Gaurav,

I am also planning to relocate to sydney around june. Mail me at [email protected] mate and maybe we can discuss more.


----------

